# Batch Script Ftp Download - nur neue Dateien



## Lelä (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

mir wurde hier ja bereits einmal wunderbar geholfen und ich hoffe, dass man mir in dieser Sache nochmal helfen kann 

Also an sich funktioniert mein batch script gut:

habe eine ftp.txt

```
open meineseite.de
user
passwort
cd Pfad
bin
prompt
mget cb_*
bye
```

und eine 

ftpscript.bat

```
ftp -s:ftpscript.txt
```

Ich möchte mein Script aber gerne so ändern, dass nur neue Dateien herunterladen werden, also die, die im Zielordner noch nicht vorhanden sind. Da der Prozess sonst sehr lange dauert (wir sprechen von rund 10.000 Bildern die auf meinem ftp-server gespeichert sind.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da noch hinzufügen muss?

Ich habe schon diverse Suchmaschinen bemüht aber ich kann nichts finden, dass mir einigermaßen verständlich ist.

Ein Programm kommt für mich nicht in Frage habe mit Cobian Backup gearbeitet und es ist einfach viel zu langsam.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!
Lela


----------

